# What is your real world MPG both city & hwy



## SpeedyD (Sep 18, 2011)

In the short time I have had the D, I have been getting about 30 mpg combined. That is probably 65% highway and 35% city. And definitely speeding on the highway. You could definitely get 40 mpg if you just cruise at 65 on the highway.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

23 mpg avg at an avg speed of 22 mph and that's lots of fast accelerating from stop light to stop light.

39 mpg avg of just straight hwy driving at a constant speed of 78 mph on a very hilly hwy, mix in a couple of stop lights/traffic jams it drops to just north of 36 mpg.


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

In the summer w/AC running a lot, my wife gets 23 MPG city and 34 MPG highway.

My 18 year old daughter gets closer to 21 MPG city and 34 MPG highway based on attending the "Boyfriend School of Driving".

You can add 2 - 3 MPG to the above figures during the months when the AC usage is low.

We love our Diesels!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

innovativeit said:


> You can add 2 - 3 MPG to the above figures during the months when the AC usage is low.


I am not doubting this but it does amaze me that the AC puts that much of a drain on things. I do not live in a climate to go and test such things. It is rare down here that we use heaters, okay maybe that is an exaggeration but in the winter months when the AC is not used I do not recall seeing in increases in my mpg but probably winter grade fuel playing into the mix.

Here lately I have been seeing around 30 per tank, mixed driving but traffic results in some low average tank speeds.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Damn it Im getting anywhere from 20 to 23 mpg mostly stop and go here in Puerto Rico, but when I hit the outcountry on the Hwy I get approx 36 mpg, but I have a heavy foot!!!


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I just did a 250 mile trip today, from Maple Valley up over SR 410 (5560 foot pass), down to Yakima and then back via Ellensburg to Issaquah. 36.1 mpg when I rolled into my garage.

The drive to Yakima was indicated 50-65, back via interstate at 75. Best trip mileage I've yet gotten (34K miles); just had an oil change... but I think it was the easy speed up to the top of Chinook Pass and then 5000' of downhill travel for 60 miles that did it.

It was a nice sunny day, but I got myself into a sticky (or slick) spot on the pass - snow with summer performance tires. Sketchy, but only went sideways once.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Since all the updates or whatever may be the reason, my fuel economy dropped by 6-8 mpg under same driving conditions in winter and summer, have 42k miles and it is 2009.
I have 85% hwy. Dealer cannot figure it out. 1st over 2.5 years - almost was great, was getting 36-38mpg on the hwy. for the 14 months, not getting the fuel economy what 
I used to. Used only shell or chevron from day one.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

My fuel economy stayed about the same since the update, but I got a later build 2011. My fuel economy according to the computer display varies: if I do mostly city type driving, it hangs around 29 mpg, if its more highway at 55-70 mph its more like 31-32 mpg. I generally take it easy on the car.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Pierre, you are correct. I was comparing driving the same way, same road. Driving on I-10 at 70mph on cruise for once a month going from San Antonio to Houston. 
Though speed limit is 75mph on I-10. This is comparing before and after for almost 14 months. I am more concerned about hwy as I only drive 85%+on hwy.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine is 2009 335d with 18" tires. the mpg dropped off suddenly after the major updates. I also changed from RFT to non-RFT Michelin Pilot AS plus.
no change in mpg due to RFT to non-RFT. If mpg was not on mind, I would have bought 335i for I think $4k-$5k less, and y friend gets like 30 mpg
on the hwy and save 10 cents on fuel costs. But the torque of this car is amazing. Better yet, I almost was going to get M3 for like $6k more, but mpg
was horrible like 20mpg, so I chose 335d. I am just upset as I used to get 36+ before and now I don't. generally, mpg should improve as diesel engines
improve as they are broken in, provided they are maintained.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

bball, maybe you do have the carbon build up then.

You're not going to rest until you know what is causing the drop in MPG.

Perhaps the upgrades in the programming could be the cause, but maybe they are in turn causing carbon buildup.

Are you sure your tire pressure is where it's supposed to be?


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

Weird, right. The cold tire pressures are 4 psi above factory all way around.


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> I am not doubting this but it does amaze me that the AC puts that much of a drain on things. I do not live in a climate to go and test such things. It is rare down here that we use heaters, okay maybe that is an exaggeration but in the winter months when the AC is not used I do not recall seeing in increases in my mpg but probably winter grade fuel playing into the mix.
> 
> Here lately I have been seeing around 30 per tank, mixed driving but traffic results in some low average tank speeds.


Remember the AC uses a compressor-motor under the hood when engaged(AC on) a load is placed on the engine which leads to higher fuel consumption. Any other equipment that runs off a pulley uses up some energy as well but nothing as much as the AC.


----------



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

BMW corporate says it within spec. I have too many cars and none of my other German Cars have deviated to this extent.
I was thinking of getting 2014 535d, and it says 38mpg, guess what the range is 26-38 I think. so, if you get 29 on the hwy
it is within spec. I don't think I will buy a BMW again. Will keep my 335d long term.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

The 335d, especially with Sport Package or M, is a beast. It doesn't have a good coefficient of drag (CD) or a greatly efficient mechanical setup (conventional automatic, standard A/C and alternator, hydraulic power steering). It is built like a brick, with steel body parts where others like the E-class have had aluminum for years etc. Throttle action, at least for mine, is very fast for a turbo-diesel, and the car is ready to go.

And fuel economy numbers, unless they are well documented over a long period of time, are like fish stories. We don't always remember them quite accurately and we don't always know of a tail-wind or if the tires are quite right, etc.

Having never achieved the high numbers some seem to get, and being a generally well appointed skeptic, I wouldn't dwell on fuel economy too much. I also would never believe a 335i, under the same conditions, would get anywhere near the fuel economy numbers that the 335d gets. 

So don't worry, be happy.


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Pierre Louis said:


> ..... Throttle action, at least for mine, is very fast for a turbo-diesel, and the car is ready to go.
> 
> And fuel economy numbers, unless they are well documented over a long period of time, are like fish stories. .....
> 
> .....So don't worry, be happy.


+3 :thumbup:

The throttle action is definitely the true point of all the BMWs I have had since 2001, but this 335d is truly a neck snapper when you tap on the accelerator. :drive:
Agree with the Merc - it's very slow to start and lacks that neck snapping start.

Fuel economy is a tough, non scientific set of numbers with so many variables each time you get into the car. Definitely a fish story each time.... :liar:

And yes, life is too short to worry - be happy !


----------

